# Blown Strobe Bulb?



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a Whelen Min-Edge on one of my trucks, and it worked great all last year. Now, the back 2 strobes flash as they should, but the front 2 are only working intermittently at best. It's been like this all summer but we don;t really use the lightbar in the summer so I want to get it squared away before winter. This is a picture of one of the strobe bulbs that is only working intermittently










Does that look blown? Theres a little black spot in the one corner but I dont know if that means its blown or not? Also, I am having trouble finding the correct wiring diagram for this thing, theres only 4 wires coming out of it: black, red, blue and brown. I can't find a wiring diagram anywhere that shows it this way. I'm thinking that being wired into the truck incorrectly could be causing part of this problem but I'm not sure.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

open up the lightbar, unplug the rear strobe at the connector and connect the front to the rear plug to see if they work, if they dont then the bulb is toastThumbs Up


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Evil PSD;1513724 said:


> open up the lightbar, unplug the rear strobe at the connector and connect the front to the rear plug to see if they work, if they dont then the bulb is toastThumbs Up


and if it turns out that the bulb is not the problem then where do I go from there? strobe pack?


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd use a tester and start at the bulbs points and work your way back to the wiring thats providing the 12 volts.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

Yupp, but most likely its just the bulb, but if the powersupply is on its way out youll need to get a new one or send it out to get repaired.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

They dont repair them any longer but email me if its the power supply and I might be able to help. If its the tubes we have plenty of them.


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks strobesnmore, didn't know they don't repair them any longer. Whenever we get lights in like that I just give it parts and they just tell me they send them out so I figured they were repaired


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's another couple of thoughts for you. The reflector shows a good deal of oxidation and maybe even moisture. The oxidation is absorbing light so your strobe isn't as bright as it could be. The moisture will eventually cause problems with corroded contacts and blown electronics. It might even have caused your current problem. 

I might suggest polishing the reflector while you've got that bad boy apart. You'll be surprised how much brighter that light will get. I'd also suggest seeing if you have any easy to fix pathways for moisture to get in that you could fix.


----------

